# US male gay couple thinking of moving to cape town



## brian&shiva (Nov 2, 2008)

greetings from the states!

we are thinking of moving to cape town. we are a male gay couple (one white, one black). I am white and a stress and trauma specialist. My partner is black and a yoga teacher/personal fitness trainer and a massage therapist.

we are concerned about racism and how we will be received on the job market. also, what are the obstacles of immigration? is it easier to get a work visa and then apply for residency once we are there? 

Please let us know any of your thoughts.


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Welcome!*



brian&shiva said:


> greetings from the states!
> 
> we are thinking of moving to cape town. we are a male gay couple (one white, one black). I am white and a stress and trauma specialist. My partner is black and a yoga teacher/personal fitness trainer and a massage therapist.
> 
> ...


You won't find a more gay friendly place! Cape Town is in the pink and fabulous! and racism? well.. you will find that in any country - probably more where you have come from and not where you are coming to! We have become very tolerant but conservatives will be found everywhere....and I think you will fit right in!
Re work and visas : quality is perceived wherever you go worldwide - offer a quality service and no one will care what your colour or creed! 
Now get that wardrobe ready - we are very stylish in CT!


----------



## brian&shiva (Nov 2, 2008)

trillian001 said:


> You won't find a more gay friendly place! Cape Town is in the pink and fabulous! and racism? well.. you will find that in any country - probably more where you have come from and not where you are coming to! We have become very tolerant but conservatives will be found everywhere....and I think you will fit right in!
> Re work and visas : quality is perceived wherever you go worldwide - offer a quality service and no one will care what your colour or creed!
> Now get that wardrobe ready - we are very stylish in CT!



trillian001!

thank you so much for writing! we truly appreciate it. perhaps we are making our first friend in CT. 

if you happen to check back and see this: we would love to know anything about the immigration process. is it best to get there and sort it out once there with jobs in the offing? 

also, do you know if we can bring our dogs?

we are used to high cost of living (los angeles, new york city, and chicago). how is the job market, wages, rent (housing), etc?

sorry for so many questions - thnaks for your insight!

be well!

brian and shiva


----------



## trillian001 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello! Best to PM me and I can tell you all I know and try direct you to someone who specialises in reallocations and can even find a dog groomer for you!! 



brian&shiva said:


> trillian001!
> 
> thank you so much for writing! we truly appreciate it. perhaps we are making our first friend in CT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

*Life in ct*

Hey Guys....

Due to being NEW to CT I am not sure I will be of much help, but thought i would post anyways.

We just arrived here a month ago (including our beloved cats)...so YES, you can bring your dogs. NO FAMILY MEMBER LEFT BEHIND!!! 
YOu will have to do the necessary vaccines and chip, but other then that...we had NO issues in regards to bringing our cats here with us.
So NO worries on that front.

I would have to AGREE fully with Cape Town being gay friendly as well!! 

In regards to what the two of you do professionally, I have to say that I am personally having an issue with finding a job here. I am an LMT back in the states. I have been told numerous times that it is difficult for an expat to find a job in my field. HOWEVER, I am not willing to give up. With that said, don't let that hold you back either (sorry...I am an optimist)!!

You will find the real estate very comparable to the cities you have lived in, perhaps even less in some areas. All depends on what area you would like to move to. 
Remember.....all my knowledge is just from my own research into CT and from my ONE month of being here, so I must say I am NO expert. 

My husband is still awaiting his work visa and our residency visa, certain things cannot be done until you arrive. 

So with all that said.....
It is a BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY, unlike anything we have ever experienced in the States. It does have its share of crime/violence, but then again so do different parts of where we come from.
One must keep their eyes open and alert.

I am hoping our 3years here will be an adventure of a lifetime for us and for my twin daughters....

Feel free to contact me anytime.
Juliet






brian&shiva said:


> trillian001!
> 
> thank you so much for writing! we truly appreciate it. perhaps we are making our first friend in CT.
> 
> ...


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

One thing to bear in mind. Massage should have been studied in a college for a minimum of two years, or else you will have to re-do a year of the massage studies. Either that or call the massage a beauty massage and earn a third of what the average Therapeutic masseur earns. Don't believe anyone that tells you you just have to do an exam. That's what I thought, and I was misinformed, despite researching this what I thought was very thoroughly beforehand. Ah, well...


----------

